# Rain State(s) Herf



## Caballero del Comercio (Apr 7, 2006)

It's short notice, and it's a far shot, but I'm thinking that next saturday at my place would be a great time for any interested Oregon and maybe even Washington parties to get down here and get together for a herf. I'm pretty sure I'll be having some of my local mates out, but if there are any BOTLs in the area that are interested, it should be a good time.

Drop a reply here if you're interested, and we'll get the ball rolling.


----------



## Caballero del Comercio (Apr 7, 2006)

First Annual Rain State(s) Herf was a total success. Initial pictures follow.

Description of activities -
Cigar count and glass of wine. Cigar inventory - 25 sticks, 20 domestic, 4 ISOM, 1 White Owl.
Initial Cigars - fired off to Brad Paisley's Cigar song.
Shooting of handguns at things in a field (possibly things that did not exist)
Sundown
DRINKING COMMENCES
Cigars
Drinking
Cigars
Hookah
Drinking
Cigars
Karaoke
Beat poetry readings
Cigars
Drinking
Drinking
Cigars.

'Nuff said. A good time was had by all, a good 3 cases of guinness were consumed, a few bottles of pinot gris, a bottle of cab sauv, some port, and a lot of homebrewed alcohol as well. We did a bit of poetry reading, had a nice hookah set up, and essentially a fun time was had by all. Northwest BOTLs were missed, but if you build a herf, they will come.

I took a bunch of camera phone picutes, but since it costs X% of "too damn much" to send pictures to my computer, I need to wait until I can find my memory card to transfer the bulk of them. Until then, here are a few initial pictures.

Part One of my contributions - several La Veija Habana number 1 fumos, a few partagas, and some St. Louis Rey

More sticks, some more La Veijas and another partagas, plus an Odessey.

Hookah table is set up and ready, with books of literature, philosophy, and poetry set out. You can't see them here, but next to some of the cushions I also put bowls of pipe tobac as well, after this was taken.

As master of herfamonies, I took it upon myself to insuring the safety of my guests and sampling the wine before we began.

 After an initial scare, it was accepted as being safe for consumption.

"And I smoked them, one by one." The lighting ceremony. As usual, the hippy was out of synch with the status quo and screwed everything up.

So we made him cook our meat. We gave him a red dot cohiba to keep him happy, but no boca burger until our meat was done!

The hookah looked great! We put some lime juice and water in the chamber, and smoked a vanilla orange flavoured shi'sha... while drinking 180 proof home made everclear vanilla orange flavoured alcohol. :al

The evening is not NEARLY over. I enjoyed the gift of a Saint Luis Rey Serie A, I didn't expect any ISOMS at the herf and was pleasantly surprised. Went well with guinness!

More to come, and I'm looking foward to the second iteration. It may become something like a octannual event. :w


----------

